# Anoscope for hemorrhoids-fissure?



## 18684 (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone have an exam with an anoscope to view anal area? Was it uncomfortable? I was told to take two Fleet enemas before visit. Yuck!Thanks,TKC


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm I just had a fissure about a month ago, I don't know if this is the same thing you're talking about. My doctor had this big cart, it had a tv screen and a large scope like thing....looked like a long hose and he said it had a camera on the end. I'm not the easiest patient, so I don't know if he did the exam correctly because of my whining, but it was in me all of 1 min at the most because just as he had suspected I had a fissure. It wasn't comfortable but then again I was a baby and couldn't relax. The tube from what the doctor told me is the diameter of an adult pinky finger and it doesn't go in too far. I thought it hurt, but I think it wasn't as bad as I imagined. My fissure hurt and I think that the scope aggrivated it. When I got home the doctor told me to put Lanocaine on a Q-tip and insert it just inside the anus, there is anesthetic that will numb the area and I was also C so he said it would also lube things up. Other than that he didn't tell me anything special, he said it will heal on it's own.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

TKC-I have had the anoscope used on me a few weeks ago to look for unexplained rectal bleeding when I went to the doctor's office. It was slightly uncomfortable...when the tube was advanced it felt kind of like I was having a large BM. But it did not hurt, it was just more pressure like and awkward. Unfortunately for me, I wasn't prepped for this procedure and the doc could not visualize well (yuck). I get to go back the end of this week for a sigmoidoscopy, which is a longer tube. I will prep with a day of clear liquids the day before and several Fleet enemas. Yes, there is a certain yuck factor! But hopefully you will find what's going on in there. I'm pretty sure mine is hemorroids, but since it's been going on (bleeding) for 6 weeks, I will be glad to know for sure. Good luck!


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

Happy camper let us know what happens.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Happycamper,Had bleeding 'rrhoids from straining. I took a Preparation H hemorrhoidal suppository before each attempt to move bowels for about a week. Has'nt bled since. If your doc didnt tell you that ****can him.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Catzz.;-)Stud Pile- Thanks for the tip. I don't know if it IS hemorroids, I just suspect due to my age and symptoms. There is nothing visible exteriorly or palpable internally from the DRE the doc did, so it just my guess they are internal hemorroids. I hope the scope will show whatever the problem is (hemmies or fissure? or ??)I don't want to insert anything into an area for a condition that hasn't been diagnosed.;-0 But I'm glad to hear Prep-H worked for you, and will keep it in mind if that turns out to be my true problem.;-0I'll know more this Friday.TKC- I noticed it has been nearly 2 weeks since your OP. How did it go?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## ludyboodie (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess I am REALLY a weinie! Everyone is talking about these rectal exams like it's nothing, but I have a fissure and went to the Dr. last week. He examined me digitally, and I thought I would DIE!! Then he used a scope to look (have no clue what kind or how large, but don't think there was a screen. May have been) and I thought I would absolutely come off that table. Maybe it is because the fissure is so inflamed, but it was the worst pain that I have ever felt. He prescribed me a nitroglycerin compound to use 4 times a day, inserted into the anal canal digitally and pushed up to about a finger joint deep, then 'smeared' around. Trust me, this is almost impossible for me to bear! I just don't think I can continue to do this. I read that some have used nitroglycerin suppositories and wonder why he didn't prescribe this for me instead of the other. It would be so much easier and less painful. Does anyone know where to get nitroglycerine suppositories? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think they would be prescription so you may need to ask the doc, or ask the pharmacist if it might be appropriate and have them talk to the doc.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

TKC said:


> Anyone have an exam with an anoscope to view anal area? Was it uncomfortable? I was told to take two Fleet enemas before visit. Yuck!Thanks,TKC


I did and it felt weird. But nothing more than that. I walk a lot and use preparation H now. Trying to cut down on the meat as much as I can, but keep going back









Its brought me some relief, but not completely. Lack of regular sound sleep is also an issue with me that is exacerbated billion times (no joking) when my rectal pain flares up or comes back again.


----------

